# they said they were cockapoos



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So Last night we took Lady out on one of our Adventure walks ( jojo  )
and we ran into two other dogs who the owner said were both cockapoos, one was 10 years old and one was 2 years old....both were very very short and stubby!!! they did have kind of a cockapoo face, but I would have never imagined that these were both cockapoos since their body type was so different from what I am used to seeing....I should have asked what their parentage was.....but was very taken aback at the time....if the mother is the poodle can this make for a....for lack of a better word....stubby cockapoo?? 
Lady is small compared to alot of the cockapoos on here, and although they looked heavier than her....they were a good 1 can  smaller than her.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Is a 'can' a Canadian imperial or metric measurement? 

Izzy and Lady look pretty similar in size and stature, her mother was a poodle. Maybe they were overweight toy poodle sired cockapoos. xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

they could just be very cockeryas cockers tend to be short and stumpy Bradly is my stepdad mums cockapoo, havent seen him since we was a puppy but he was ver short and stocky very rounded like the cocker with shorter legs. 


allso amber is teeny next to my girls so he mum must have been a very small cocker.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Is a 'can' a Canadian imperial or metric measurement?
> 
> Izzy and Lady look pretty similar in size and stature, her mother was a poodle. Maybe they were overweight toy poodle sired cockapoos. xx


I was making a reference to the thread where people used soup cans to measure the dogs.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Is a 'can' a Canadian imperial or metric measurement?
> 
> Izzy and Lady look pretty similar in size and stature, her mother was a poodle. Maybe they were overweight toy poodle sired cockapoos. xx


Oh I didn't know that Izzy's mom was a poodle...Lady's mom was a cocker....but she is definetly close in size and stature to Izzy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> they could just be very cockeryas cockers tend to be short and stumpy Bradly is my stepdad mums cockapoo, havent seen him since we was a puppy but he was ver short and stocky very rounded like the cocker with shorter legs.
> 
> 
> allso amber is teeny next to my girls so he mum must have been a very small cocker.


It was so funny, they were just so stuby!!!! and the woman kept saying how her girl looked just like Lady....I was thinking are you serious!! they don't even look like the same kind of dog.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like a fun walk .. stubby cockapoos .. 

Honey is shorter legged and more rounded build like a cocker spaniel and Oakley is lean and long legged like a poodle .. but they both look like cockapoos just slightly different buillds .. I wouldn't say Honey was stubby though... just a bundle of fluff which makes her legs look shorter  ha ha ha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So funny .. I am now looking at Honey thinking are you stubby my dear   

Amanda you do make me laugh ....


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I was making a reference to the thread where people used soup cans to measure the dogs.


I was teasing!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A whole can shorter Amanda that is stubby


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Am cracking up at this!! Got visions of very short and chubby cockapoos!!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

There are unscrupulous breeders out there , that will pass off other crosses to be the latest designer cross.

I have come across a couple in my travels, when you ask the owners what they are you can tell that the poor owner has been duped.

Or it may be that the cocker or poodle that was used was not of a good standard/conformation.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

caradunne said:


> I was teasing!


lol oops:behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JulesB said:


> Am cracking up at this!! Got visions of very short and chubby cockapoos!!!!


lol that is exactly what they were!!! I thought it was funny! The woman knew Lady was a cockapoo...lol and I had no clue what she had....


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I was making a reference to the thread where people used soup cans to measure the dogs.


 Haha - yes, I remember that sizing tool!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Amanda you should have captured a photo of the short cockapoos next to some cans ... 

Right got to go .. must keep Oakley away from Honey .. he is rather up for it at the moment and Honey is teasing tut tut tut .. xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! yes Jojo I will remember to keep 3-4 soup cans in my purse just incase...lol can you imagine the look on the owners faces as I remove the cans from my purse and insist they have their dog stand next to them....hahahahah


----------

